# معلومات عن جهاز الاشعة x-ray



## عمر زكريا (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اقدم هذة المعلومات البسيط مني عن جهاز الاشعة السينية الي كل من ارادها 

و ارجوا صالح الدعاء منكم و شكرا


----------



## mohammed.madani (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس عمر زكريا على الموضوع نتمنى المزيد والمزيد


----------



## ahmadba (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## mohammed.madani (15 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you omer zakaria again


----------



## م.ديار (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزيت خيراااا


----------



## تولين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس الحلة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخ زكريا بأنتظار المزيد


----------



## الساحر88 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عنا ووفقك الله


----------



## الساحر88 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور ونبقي المذيد


----------



## suzran (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر عووضة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرأ ياهندسة


----------



## عمر عووضة (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ahmadba (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جراك الله خيرا


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

:75::77::75::60::77::75::77::d:75::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*انتاج اشعة اكس*

*طرق انتاج اشعة اكس *​*تصدر الاشعة السينية بطريقتين:*​
*بواسطة تعجيل (تسريع) الجسيمات المشحونة وتكون عادة إلكترونات - وهذه تكوّن أشعة انكباح **Bremsstrahlung** التي تشكل طيفا مستمرا (أي خليط من الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية القصيرة والقصيرة جدا).*

*أو عند انتقالات الإلكترون في غلاف الذرة أو الجزيئ من مستوي عال جدا للطاقة إلى مستوي منخفض. وهذه هي الاشعة السينية المتميزة بطول موجة معين، ويكون لها طاقة محددة.*
*وتستغل كلتا الحالتين في صمام أشعة سينية، حيث تنشأ الإلكترونات عند المهبط المتوهج (فتيل متوهج مثل فتيل اللمبة) وتسرع ثم تصتدم بالمصعد الموجب الشحنة فتنكبح بشدة. وعندئذ تنتج الأشعة السينية وحرارة. 99 % من الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة تظهر على هيئة حرارة ليست مفيدة وفقط 1% من الطاقة يتحول إلى الأشعة السينية. ويحدث اصطدام الإلكترونات بإلكترونات ذرات معدن المصعد وتطيح بها خارج الذرة، ونظرا لأن الذرة لا تبقى طويلا خالية من أحد إلكتروناتها، فيمتلئ المكان الشاغر بإلكترون من خارج الذرة ويصدر مع هذا الانتقال شعاعا من الأشعة السينية ذا طول موجة محددة.*​*ويستخدم اليوم السيراميك كمادة للمصعد ويكون مكان اصطدام الإلكترونات عليه مغطى بالموليبدنوم أو بالنحاس أو بالتنجستن.*​http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=ملف:Roentgen-Roehre.svg&filetimestamp=20081223015047​*http://ar.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=ملف:Roentgen-Roehre.svg&filetimestamp=20081223015047*​*رسم توضيحي لصمام الأشعة السينية : (**K**: المهبط مصدر الإلكترونات,//و **A**: المصعد ينتج الاشعة السينية ،//و **C** نظام تبريد)*​*
*​


----------



## halmi (1 يناير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohammed.madani (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور مرة تانية مهندس عمر زكريا


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (6 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## باسل سامي احمد (6 يناير 2011)




----------



## blackhorse (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## NoOoOody (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد محمود الفقى (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد رائع بارك اللة لك وعليك


----------

